# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Oana

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Oana est une jeune lapine née en septembre 2021. Utilisée en laboratoire pour des expériences sur les tiques, elle a été prise en charge par l'association fin janvier 2022. Elle se trouve depuis chez Maëva, sa famille d'accueil, auprès de qui elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie.


Son caractère
Oana est une lapine dynamique et très curieuse. Affectueuse, elle apprécie que sa famille d'accueil s'installe avec elle pour des séances câlins.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin d'Oana en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos d'Oana pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

